# Adapting oval stove pipe to round



## rwabdu (Dec 16, 2017)

I have been searching for an oval to round adapter for my stove unsuccessfully and wondering if anyone has any advice. 
Its an old 1900 era laundry stove.  The outlet is about 7.5 x 3.5 inches and my chimney pipe in my garage is 6 inches diameter.

It did also come with the pipe next to it in the picture which fits on the outlet but the top diameter of the pipe with it is 3 inches inches, so I would need a 3 inch to 6 inch conversion piece of stove pipe as well...

perhaps more trouble than its worth to install because I'll have to cut every piece of wood in half that goes in it as it is tiny, and it needs a huge clearance, but it would be nice to have in the garage tho and the chimney pipe is already installed. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Poindexter (Dec 16, 2017)

I think if you start with a regular two foot long piece of 6" diameter pipe you will be fine.  

Assemble the pipe seam so you have a 6x24 cylinder.  What you will want as you smush the one end unto an oval is keep the seam in the first piece of pipe on the long side of the ellipse, facing either front or back.

Wear gloves, take your time.  If the seam on the pipe starts sliding, tap it back to plumb before you proceed with more smooshing.


----------



## rwabdu (Dec 16, 2017)

wow why didn't I think of that! will try tomorrow! thanks.


----------



## Poindexter (Dec 16, 2017)

Just keep the seam on the flattest part of the curve and you should be fine.


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 17, 2017)

Or you could buy some quality pipe from a hearth store that has a welded seam. I’d be pretty worried about that cheap pipe coming apart if it was ovalized.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 17, 2017)

After getting the pipe squared away make sure the stove is set atleast 36" all the way around from any combustibles.


----------



## rwabdu (Dec 17, 2017)

I will. Going to put some shielding in too.


----------



## begreen (Dec 17, 2017)

Did you check here? 
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/65...lack-Oval-to-Round-Boot----Various-Sizes.html
Note that stoves in garages are not permitted in some areas. Check with the local inspecting authority.


----------



## bholler (Dec 17, 2017)

webby3650 said:


> Or you could buy some quality pipe from a hearth store that has a welded seam. I’d be pretty worried about that cheap pipe coming apart if it was ovalized.


It works fine with snap lock pipe


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 17, 2017)

bholler said:


> It works fine with snap lock pipe


Ok. I’m not willing to take a chance on the stuff, it’s junk. Why risk it?


----------



## bholler (Dec 17, 2017)

webby3650 said:


> Ok. I’m not willing to take a chance on the stuff, it’s junk. Why risk it?


We still use it all the time i have it in my house.  My father has had the same snaplock pipe for over 10 years.  It is fine.  Yes welded pipe is better but we cant carry much of it in the van so we would never be able to replace pipe as needed we would always have to scedule a return visit.


----------

